# Another Fantastic Michigan Competition 2015



## Kit Clement (Dec 2, 2014)

It's about that time of the year again...

http://www.cubingusa.com/anotherfmc2015/

25 competitor limit -- register soon if you plan on attending. Your spot is not reserved until you pay.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello, Kit! Due to unfortunate timing, I won't be able to make it. But if you choose to hold another competition later in the year, I would love to attend. Could you also consider adding the 6x6 Speedsolve if you make another competition?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2014)

Aussie said:


> But if you choose to hold another competition later in the year, I would love to attend.



I didn't realise you were talking about 2015 for a sec, and was wondering how they'd squeeze a comp into 2014 this late on. Even Poland can't do that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I didn't realise you were talking about 2015 for a sec, and was wondering how they'd squeeze a comp into 2014 this late on. Even Poland can't do that.



Lol, my bad. I meant 2015.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 2, 2014)

Events at our usual competitions are decided by:

1. Desires of Michigan Cube Club members
2. How long it's been since our area has held the event

By both these standards, 6x6x6 is somewhat unlikely, as few cube club members are interested in the event, Indiana 2014 held the event recently, CMU will have it in a couple weeks, and Michigan had it twice in 2013. The most likely event we will hold in our next "real" competition based on these criteria (outside of the standard ones) is probably 5x5x5.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 2, 2014)

Seems nice. Wonder if i'll be able to go because winter  so much BLD omg


----------



## tarandeep5 (Dec 3, 2014)

"Speedeat - Best of 1" - That's too good xD


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 3, 2014)

tarandeep5 said:


> "Speedeat - Best of 1" - That's too good xD



I've been practicing, I can't be beaten...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 5, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> I've been practicing, I can't be beaten...



Ohhh I think you can definitely can be beaten..........


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 5, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Ohhh I think you can definitely can be beaten..........



Can definitely can?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 5, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Can definitely can?



I can english............ 


(what I tried to say was "Ohhh I think you can definitely be beaten")


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 5, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> can I can english can............



ftfy


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 6, 2014)

> By both these standards, 6x6x6 is somewhat unlikely


 YO!


> as few cube club members are interested in the event


 Not cool man


> Indiana 2014 held the event recently


 But I wasn't there


> CMU will have it in a couple weeks


And I won't be there


> and Michigan had it twice in 2013.


 And I don't think that's even relevant... and it was a year ago


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 6, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> YO!
> Not cool man
> But I wasn't there
> And I won't be there
> And I don't think that's even relevant... and it was a year ago



I can't count the number of times you've told me that 6x6 sucks.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jan 4, 2015)

Selling cubes at this competition: 

white lanlan 2x2 - $2
black florian modded qj skewb - $2
black florian modded lanlan skewb - $3
black maru 2x2 - $2
white yj shensu 4x4 - $2
black qj 4x4 - $2
black moyu weisu 4x4 - $15


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 4, 2015)

Also selling stuff:

I am only bringing the stuff that people reserve ahead of time. Deadline is Friday 2pm (I have to go home to grab this stuff)

stickers: 2x2-7x7, standard shades, moyu shades, and cubicle half brights (bought too many sticker sets and didn't end up using them) - $1-$3 depending on the set
100ml giant maru lube - $18 (brand new, never opened)
mini maru lube - $3 (will top them off even though they all came half full)
black blindfolds - $2
blue pycube cube bags - $2 (fits up to ss 5x5)
yellow x cube 7 - $20 (original packaging available, comes with a set of replacement stickers)
black ss 4x4 v5 - $7
black yj sulong - $5


----------



## Cale S (Jan 5, 2015)

Goals:
5BLD - NAR (sub-7:30)
4BLD - NAR (sub-3:20) 
MBLD - at least 16/17, win
3BLD - sub-45 single, sub-50 mo3, win
square-1 - sub-25 single, sub-30 average
megaminx - sub-2:20 single, sub-2:30 average
FMC - sub-35 single, sub-40 mo3


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Goals:
> 5BLD - NAR (sub-7:30)
> 4BLD - NAR (sub-3:20)
> MBLD - at least 16/17, win
> ...


Good luck man, you can do this. [emoji8]


----------



## Chip Clermont (Jan 6, 2015)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Selling cubes at this competition:
> 
> white lanlan 2x2 - $2
> black florian modded qj skewb - $2
> ...



I'll sell you back your ball for $1


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jan 9, 2015)

Chip Clermont said:


> I'll sell you back your ball for $1



how about if you give me a dollar, i'll take it off your hands.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 10, 2015)

Can't make this competition, sorry. You'll enjoy it more without me.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 10, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Can't make this competition, sorry. You'll enjoy it more without me.



Nono. See, I have you on my Fantasy cubing. You must go, win every event, and set a WR in at least half.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 11, 2015)

My biggest success today was paying less for a parking ticket than James Hildreth payed to get his car out of the parking garage.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 11, 2015)

AJ Blair said:


> My biggest success today was paying less for a parking ticket than James Hildreth payed to get his car out of the parking garage.



I considered doing that, considering all parking tickets are $5 in AA if you pay them immediately, but I was worried about getting multiple tickets.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Nono. See, I have you on my Fantasy cubing. You must go, win every event, and set a WR in at least half.



Two words: January 31st.


----------



## Berd (Jan 11, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Two words: January 31st.


Can't wait [emoji8]


----------



## Cale S (Jan 11, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Goals:
> 5BLD - NAR (sub-7:30)
> 4BLD - NAR (sub-3:20)
> MBLD - at least 16/17, win
> ...



5BLD - got NAR, but I can still improve it by a lot
4BLD - 3:40 on my last attempt, not NAR but I'm still satisfied with this
MBLD - 13/17, could've been better if I had done more than 2 attempts at 17 cubes beforehand
3BLD - 42.75 single, almost had a sub-50 mo3
square-1 - completely failed the average, but 21.15 single was good
megaminx - really close to sub-2:20 single, got 2:27.40 average which is overall pb
FMC - lol 25 single on first official attempt, 33.33 mean

This was a really fun competition, it might be my favorite one I've been to so far.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 11, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Two words: January 31st.



Why?


----------



## Torch (Jan 11, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Why?



That's when his next comp is.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 11, 2015)

Torch said:


> That's when his next comp is.



Oh, I thought that, but I must have missed it.


----------

